# All New Raff Training Pics!



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Raff z Weberhaus, now 13 weeks learning that he has to bark for his bite. He caught on really quickly with our trainer a few days ago. Fortunately, our trainer is also a club member, so he and our helper communicate. This allows for great consistency in his training.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome pics. Keep posting progress pictures please.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I always enjoy hearing about his training and getting to see pictures.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> Awesome pics. Keep posting progress pictures please.


Thank you! Is your dog from the Sequoyah in Tennessee?


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Thanks for sharing! I always enjoy hearing about his training and getting to see pictures.


And there's nothing I like better than talking about Raff and posting his pics! I really could not be happier with a puppy than I am with Raff. He's absolutely killing it in training, yet he's so chill.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

zetti said:


> Thank you! Is your dog from the Sequoyah in Tennessee?


Yes he is, waited for his litter for a year...Have you met Sherle?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

zetti, I love it. He looks so focused and intense!! Very good and very cool pictures.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> Yes he is, waited for his litter for a year...Have you met Sherle?


 Not yet, but some of my club mates have her dogs.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Shooter said:


> zetti, I love it. He looks so focused and intense!! Very good and very cool pictures.


Thank you! He does have amazing focus for such a young puppy. It really works for him in tracking.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I love his focus!! Love the photos of him training!!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I've got this!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> Yes he is, waited for his litter for a year...Have you met Sherle?


Can you post a pic or three?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

zetti said:


> Can you post a pic or three?



Sure....

In case you want more (why wouldn't you!) check out this link...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/480113-remi-baby-pics-present.html


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> Sure....
> 
> In case you want more (why wouldn't you!) check out this link...
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/480113-remi-baby-pics-present.html


Great pics! Striking boy! What a cutie he was as a baby! He sure has substantial bone. 

Sounds like he was a bit of a dickens in his puppyhood. Murph was a terror. But I got lucky with Raff. For all of his drive, he's a surprisingly easy pup to live with.

How tall is are I? He looks like a big boy!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

zetti said:


> How tall is are I? He looks like a big boy!


Last time I measured him, he was 26" and he was 87 lbs at the highest (he looked good to me). The vet thought he needed to drop a few and I like a leaner dog so he is about 84 lbs now. He was a handful for sure. The first week we had him he ate a huge rock ($500 rock), then at 9 months he decided he was going to eat a few CDs (about $1000 bucks at the vet)...thankfully he is 3 now and has settled down. He was very easy to train thanks to his food and toy drive. He is in no way perfect, he has some issues that we haven't been able to overcome. But, thankfully he doesn't have the big issues that alot of GSDs have (weak nerves, etc.).


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> Last time I measured him, he was 26" and he was 87 lbs at the highest (he looked good to me). The vet thought he needed to drop a few and I like a leaner dog so he is about 84 lbs now. He was a handful for sure. The first week we had him he ate a huge rock ($500 rock), then at 9 months he decided he was going to eat a few CDs (about $1000 bucks at the vet)...thankfully he is 3 now and has settled down. He was very easy to train thanks to his food and toy drive. He is in no way perfect, he has some issues that we haven't been able to overcome. But, thankfully he doesn't have the big issues that alot of GSDs have (weak nerves, etc.).


What is it with puppies and rocks? Glad Remi got through that ok. So far, Raff doesn't have any favorite CDs.

Raff has off the charts food drive, too, is it not wonderful?


----------

